# Ferts For Dummies???



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Folks!

I have a 55 Gal and started getting more into ferts/dry ferts and was wondering if what I'm doing is good and if I need to add anything else...

Currently no CO2 in this tank yet. Testing my DIY on smaller tank currently.

Saturday is generally water change day.
Mon, Wed, & Friday-Dose with Flourish + Flourish Excel
Sun, Tues, & Thursday-Dose with KNO3 & KH2PO4
(or is it the other way?)

plants are doing well but what is missing from this?

What can i substitute to eliminate the purchase of the Flourish & Excel?

Alternate options are always being looked at with an open mind! Just keep it simple as I'm not a freakin chemist! LOL


Thanks,

-TF


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Easist thing would be to use Excel and dose 2x a week.
About 1/4 teaspoon 2x a week KNO3
1/8 teaspoon KH2PO4
Traces, eg TMG(Tropica master grow) about 10 mls 2x a week or so.

Do weekly 50% water changes with tap.
You might consider adding some GH booster, it has added K2SO4, MgSO4 and Ca etc, maybe 1/2 teaspoon after the water change. 

This is pretty easy routine for you.
Try adding about 1.5 the suggested amount of Excel if you have a fairly dense planted tank. You might need a bit more KNO3, perhaps 1/2 teaspoon 2 x a week also if the tank is fairly dense. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Ben,
I forget...what light do you have over the 55?


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Ben,
> I forget...what light do you have over the 55?


I got me 4 X 55 W
2 x 55W 9325K's
2 x 55W 10000K's


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Tom,

2x a week on the KNO3 & KH2PO4? just found the EI schedule and it's showing 3x per week???


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Ben,
Until you've got CO2 on the tank, I'd cut the lighting in half and follow Tom's recommendation. After you get CO2 go for the regular EI dosing.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

TetraFreak said:


> Tom,
> 
> 2x a week on the KNO3 & KH2PO4? just found the EI schedule and it's showing 3x per week???


Well yea, when you have 220 w on a 55 gal of PC lighting!

Jesus..............that's only 4w/gal but that's a very intense lighting set up.
Forget Excel, get CO2 if you want to use that amount, or shut off 1/2 of the light.

One or the other, there is no in between here.

More light is not better, do not ever forget that.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

I agree with the above. Without CO2 with that amount of light you'll end up with algae issues. Flourish Excel will work but in the long run will be as much as a pressurized system. DIY CO2 is possible, but lots of work involved. 

TMG and plantex are good alternatives to Flourish.

Reduce a set of the bulbs until a CO2 additive can be introduced. 2x a week dosing (sparingly) will suit a lower lighting setup. Once you're ready with the full CO2, crank them lights and follow that EI Guide Sticky which btw is one of the better straightforward and clear guides out there. After that I think your set. Good luck.

-SULLY


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess now the question would be...

Run which bank of lights...

The 9325K's or the 10000K's?

Actually I've been quite lucky with the 55 Gal. I think the large amount of Driftwood is keeping things in check for the rest of the tank. Driftwood is growing some brown algae and is actually pearling! LOL, but that comes off very easily when doing WC.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Really up to you with the lights bulbs. Any of them will work. Or you can create a combo. I like the 9325ks alone, but some don't like it. Tends to bring out the colors in fish and red plants IMO.

-SULLY


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

OK...

I've cut back to 1 bank of lighting with the exception of about a 2 hour "High Noon" burst. 

If I'm home, I'll toggle every couple hours between the 9325K's & the 10000K's.

and DIY CO2 will be coming soon. trying to find the fittings I want to make sure there's a good seal on the generator bottles.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Ben,
What's the reason to toggle between the two lights?


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Mike, just trying to give the plants a bit of each spectrum as well as front & Back Plants getting more equal lighting.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If they are all 55W's, go ahead and put one of each in each bank. Then you can set up a timer per bank having one bank start nice and early, two hour overlap, then the second bank finishes off the day. It'll even simulate the movement of the sun


----------

